# Petite Women and Twins



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. I am a petite woman that is starting ICSI in the new year. Obviously multiple births are more likely with fertility treatments, but also, there are twins on my husbands side of the family. If is was to become pregnant with twins, am i safe carrying them at my size, would they go to term, and because of my size, would they both survive the birth?

Thanks, Mouse x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, no matter what size people are, the uterus streetched to accommodate what it needs to.  You may not be the most comfortable you've ever been at full term, but your size won't be huge factor.

Good luck!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

